
New iPad Appeals More to Emotion Than Reason - shawndumas
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/10/technology/personaltech/10pogue.html?_r=1&pagewanted=print
======
shawndumas
'You attach this single sheet by drawing it across the iPad’s face as though
you’re making a bed. With a satisfying clicking sound, hidden magnets anchor
the thing solidly to the iPad’s face.

"But Dad," my 6-year-old son pointed out, "you’re supposed to keep magnets
away from electronics!"

"I know," I replied sagely. "But this is Apple."

And then I showed him how opening the cover turns the iPad on automatically,
and closing it again puts the thing back to sleep."'

